# Beautiful...



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

This is a shoot which saw me returning to the studio, with a trip to Fermanagh. I had put a lot of thought into what I would like to achieve with this shoot, and it was to fill what I felt was a void in my portfolio. I'd been concentrating too much on just shooting what I saw as fashion and forgot all about the beauty side of things. So I felt it was time to let my makeup artist and friend Louise Burrows loose on my models, but the biggest problem I had was finding models that I felt were suitable. I started with a shout out on facebook to see if anyone would be interested and I got a lot of positive feedback but I felt that no one quite fulfilled my requirements. So I started looking through friends and friends of friends to see if I could find someone with the look I wanted. Finally I across two ladies that I thought would be perfect for the shoot.










The setup was pretty simple; one beauty dish placed about four feet in front of the model and angled down at 45 degrees, a strobe light either side of the model to light the background and a silver reflector placed between the model and the camera to soften the shadows caused by the beauty dish being angled down.

The models were Amanda Reid and Lesley Millar, two friend s of mine. Lesley works for Style Academy Model agency and is used to being in front of the camera, where as Amanda had never tried anything like this before and was a bit nervous going into the shoot.










The camera I used was my Canon 7D along with my newest purchases a WFT-5E (wireless file transmitter grip) and a Canon 24-70mm L series lens.










I'm sure you'll agree that both models and Louise the makeup artist did an outstanding job on the day.



















A behind the scenes video can also be found on my youtube page - 




*All constructive feedback welcome*


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Love these JMAX.

I'm not in a position to crit these so i'll just say what i see.

The first is my favourite. But, the one i actually really liked was the one in your video reel of the blonde model smiling.

The eyes really stand out.

Fantastic.

I just would like to understand what the shapes on the face are there for. Please?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Gruffs said:


> Love these JMAX.
> 
> I'm not in a position to crit these so i'll just say what i see.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Gruffs, the shapes on the faces were just myself and the makeup artist being a bit random and trying something different.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic photos. Really enjoyed watching the video too :thumb:

I agree with Gruffs, the photo with the blonde girl smiling in the video is my favourite. Looks as if shes having a really good time and more natural than posing.

Andy.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks very much Andy for the feedback.

As for the image with Lesley smiling, I havent put it anywhere near the net apart from in the video. I've saved it solely for her portfolio as i felt it was her best image.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a feeling that would be why.

I don't blame you either.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Model in the 2nd pic looks a lot like Lorraine Chase [remember the from "Luton Airport?" ads].


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Great stuff. Really enjoy the images and so often when someone tries something different it doesn't work but with the shapes I feel that they do.
What retouching was done here? They look retouched when I look at the eyes and lips but the shadows on her neck seem slightly distracting and maybe the lumpy hair?
Overall I love the expressions and the quality of the images. Great models, great photographer...imo )


----------

